# Is there anything that works to get rid of ants in my lawn?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

For years I've tried to get rid of ants in the grass in the front yard to no avail. There is a section about ten feet long that is inundated with ant holes and is now bumpy and lumpy along with the grass dying and weeds taking over. I've tried those small ant bait traps, ant poison that looks like cat litter, and various bug killer sprays. I manage to kill the visible ones at the surface but the colony survives. Is there a trick to getting rid of these guys for good?


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

Did you ever get rid of the ants? I've been fighting these ants for 3 years to no avail. 
Still looking for a good product to get rid of them once and for all. Thx


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Boiling water is pretty effective on individual hills, not sure whether it would be as so with your situation as I'm picturing it in my head.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

stick\shift said:


> Boiling water is pretty effective on individual hills, not sure whether it would be as so with your situation as I'm picturing it in my head.


Tried that one year - not result. Tried the vinegar approach also - no results. Been fighting this battle for 4+ yrs. Now it's chemical warfare . I'm determined to get rid of them this year. But thanks - appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You may never completely get rid of ants but some products tend to make them move to the neighbors for awhile.:smile:

As always, read the label for precautions.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I still have my ant colony, who's members just made their first appearance this year a couple weeks ago. I think I've given up for now, the battle lost. I saw an interesting video about excavating an ant colony and if the size of these things shown in the video are typical, then there is no way that I'd win this fight. Attached is a still image from the video seen on YouTube. Each round ball is a chamber connected by tunnels. It's actually pretty amazing engineering.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Dave and Jacke,
The problem with giving up is that an ant colony does not have a stable population, they are constantly sending out new generations each year when they swarm. Not a pro, but my guess is their population is determined more by the surrounding food supply than anything else. And that is one of the weak point where you should be attacking them. if you treat your entire lawn to reduce the insect population they will be less likely to stay around. Plus there will be fewer of them to kill off.

I currently have 2 dogs so I cannot spray my entire yard but I do spray the areas where the dogs cannot roam. Due to a tick explosion here I will be getting more aggressive then in previous years. I also recommend the Sevin.

Bud


----------



## Carguybill (Mar 21, 2017)

I use 'Taurus SC' available from diy pest control 2 treatments to a number of stubborn ant colonies solved my problem:smile:


----------

